
It Took 10 Seconds for Instagram to Push Me into an Anti-Vaxx Rabbit Hole - turtlegrids
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/vbwkvm/10-seconds-instagram-recommends-anti-vaxx-vaccine-accounts
======
zimpenfish
> On Wednesday, I created a fresh Instagram account, and followed ‘Beware the
> Needle’, a user with 34,000 followers which posts a steady stream of anti-
> vaccination content.

Whilst I don't doubt that it's possible that Instagram's recommendation system
will do this, you can't really complain or say it's the norm if the first
account you follow is an prolific anti-vaxxer.

